# fish finder and trolling motor



## basscatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

this is my first fish finder . just wondered if i can run trolling motor and fish finder on same battery. any help would be great


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 16, 2010)

Some people have had problems with interference on their depthfinders. I have mine on the same battery with no problems.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> Some people have had problems with interference on their depthfinders. I have mine on the same battery with no problems.



Ditto. My Father has been running them off the same battery since the 80's. No problems whatsoever. Thats how I have my boat set up, and I have no interference.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

no problems with mine just try and keep the power wires and trans cable away from eachother


----------



## cntryislandboy (Jun 16, 2010)

i agree same battery should be fine, i really don't see the fishfinder pulling enough power to really effect the battery, unless for some reason it's one of the super fishfinders with the 10 inch plasma screen that plays movies, lol


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2010)

I've noticed that if I draw my battery down with the trolling motor, the finder will quit working. :-k 

I don't mean completely dead either because the TM still works, just slow. I haven't bothered to check if their is a magic voltage number that makes it stop or not. Could just be the finder.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've noticed that if I draw my battery down with the trolling motor, the finder will quit working. :-k
> 
> I don't mean completely dead either because the TM still works, just slow. I haven't bothered to check if their is a magic voltage number that makes it stop or not. Could just be the finder.



I have had that same problem - if I hit the TM on full throttle the initial drain will turn of the FF. The battery is full but that 1st hit of a big draw will shut down that FF everytime

Use a separate battery - a lawnmower battery is cheap and will run the FF all day with no problems


----------



## albright1695 (Jun 16, 2010)

Had same issues as brine and capt. ahab,put ff on a lawn tractor battery and no problem since.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 16, 2010)

albright1695 said:


> Had same issues as brine and capt. ahab,put ff on a lawn tractor battery and no problem since.


Seen a lot of people do this with great success. Not due to interference. Though, just wanted to separate the two.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 16, 2010)

I run my HDS unit on the same batteries that my 24v motor is on - but I have it wired to the 12v battery.

It runs just fine, but near the end of the day, my finder will cut off too because of the amp draw required by the motor. My finder has to have atleast 11.3v to operate, and after a full day of fishing, the battery is around 12.3v, but that one burst on high speed is too much amp pull.

One other thing too - the color fish finders suck amp from a battery like no tomorrow... I've got 2 colors on my boat, and I've got to rewire the HDS unit because of that reason


----------

